# Northern Minnesota Fall Colors-Critique welcome



## Dean Baron (Sep 18, 2009)

Headed up to the north shore of Lake Superior on Wednesday to visit a couple of state parks and check out the fall colors. The trees hadn't changed as much as I had hoped but there were still some nice colors. These are just a couple of pics that I got done, plenty more to go through but wanted to get atleast a couple up. Critique is welcome. All photos were shot with an Olympus E520 with the kit 28-80mm 3.5-5.6.
Gooseberry Falls State Park:









Tetagouche State Park:




Not really fall colors but I love these kinds of pics so I'm gonna throw it in there anyway:


----------



## Froggy (Sep 20, 2009)

Great work on the 2 first pics


----------



## Dean Baron (Sep 21, 2009)

I should add in that no editing was done to any of the pics except a little cropping and adding the watermark. Otherwise they are untouched.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 21, 2009)

Last two look a little dark to me but first two look great.  Looks like a fun place


----------



## verticalization (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice shots, i live about 40 minutes south of these falls.  Come back in the spring after the snow melts, the falls should be flowing nicely by than, waterlevel is a bit low right now.


----------



## thaoimage (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice shot especially # 3


----------



## Bresine (Sep 24, 2009)

what are your settings for # 3 ???  Im currently still trying to get the "water blur" effect down better.


----------



## Dean Baron (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! The water levels were a bit low but I have seen worse. All in all a very fun trip.



Bresine said:


> what are your settings for # 3 ??? Im currently still trying to get the "water blur" effect down better.


 
#3 or #4? #4 is the waterfall pic, #3 has a slight water blur but didn't think most people would see it.
Pic #3:
Tripod
Esposure time: 1.6 seconds
Aperture: f/11
ISO: 100

Pic #4:
Tripod
Exposure: 8 seconds
Aperture: f/22
ISO: 100

Keep in mind that I was bracketing, none of these pics are the first exposure I tried taking of the picture. Long exposure time is key to the blurred water, how long it is exposed depends on multiple things.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful shots!!  I haven't been to Lake Superior and Gooseberry Falls in over 20 years.  But I still remember how great it was. Too bad I was not into photography at that time.  

As a resident of (southeast) Minnesota, I appreciate seeing each and every one of the pics of this series.  They are fantastic.  Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Dean Baron (Sep 25, 2009)

NJMAN said:


> Beautiful shots!! I haven't been to Lake Superior and Gooseberry Falls in over 20 years. But I still remember how great it was. Too bad I was not into photography at that time.
> 
> As a resident of (southeast) Minnesota, I appreciate seeing each and every one of the pics of this series. They are fantastic. Well done! :thumbup:


 
Thanks. Gotta love how beautiful our state is!


----------



## MBasile (Sep 26, 2009)

I dunno, the first two don't do too much for me, although 2 does more for me than 1. 3 seems titled and has "branches from hell." 4 I like but I'd step the exposure down slightly.


----------



## Dean Baron (Sep 26, 2009)

MBasile said:


> I dunno, the first two don't do too much for me, although 2 does more for me than 1. 3 seems titled and has "branches from hell." 4 I like but I'd step the exposure down slightly.


 
Thanks for the input. What would you suggest for the first two pics? Why didn't they do much for you?


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful shots, especially the first two.


----------



## MBasile (Sep 26, 2009)

Dean Baron said:


> MBasile said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, the first two don't do too much for me, although 2 does more for me than 1. 3 seems titled and has "branches from hell." 4 I like but I'd step the exposure down slightly.
> ...



I can't really put my finger on it. Maybe a lower point of view in the first shot? Closer to the level of the water.

I don't doubt that it is a beautiful place, but sometimes that beauty is really hard to capture in a photograph because its the whole experience in being there that makes it beautiful. It's one of those "More than the sum of it's parts" deals.


----------

